# I cried at school today?



## MizutaniAkemi (Feb 7, 2015)

So I'm in 12th grade, and I'm a girl. And I get frustrated very easily when I can't do something right, or when I don't understand something, or when I get a bad grade on something. It's not fair, and I want it to stop.

I already suffer from a lot of anxiety disorders...panic disorder, anxiety, trich, etc. I see a therapist and I'm on a 504 plan. 

So today, I had to take an AP Economics test. Before I took the test, my grade was sitting at a B. Well, after I took the test, I got a 55...and it tanked my grade down to a really low C, and now my grade in the class sucks. And I need Econ to graduate. I can still get my grade up to a B, but I don't want to fail the class.

And then I got really scared...all these thoughts started swirling in my head...''what if I have to drop the class, what if I fail, I don't want to drop the class, my grade is so low right now, my parents are going to be so angry, what will the teacher say, is there something wrong with me at all?''

Just then, the teacher tried to talk to me, and she was saying that it was okay, and I could always get my grade up later, and suddenly, out of nowhere, I burst into tears. I started having a panic attack, I grabbed my stuff and ran out of the classroom while hurriedly mumbling an apology. 

I ran and I hid under the staircase and cried so that no one would have to see me. I was so ashamed for crying in school that I didn't want anyone to know about it. I didn't want to go on the bus, and I didn't want to be picked up from school (what's more, I can't drive). So, I ran out of the building and walked home, and it took me a good 3 hours to get home. On the way home, I was still crying.

So I got home, and my parents yelled at me a little, but now I just have to work harder at Econ, and it really sucks because now I'm just really mad at myself for even crying at school in the first place, and my anxiety is just interfering with everything even more.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi. A C in AP is a B. You're gucci bro.


----------



## MizutaniAkemi (Feb 7, 2015)

Nope, a C is not a B in AP. If I get a B in the class, I'm exempt from taking the Semester Final Exam, and I want to achieve that...meanwhile, I need to get my grade up without my anxiety interfering with it. 

Crying in school is literally so embarrassing OMG.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Yeah, I was the same in school.


----------



## LadyApathy (Dec 2, 2014)

Hey cheer up! I can tell you're passionate about getting good grades and that's a good thing! but never let bad grades get to you like that. Listen, getting a 55 in econ isn't the end of the world lol society just makes highschool seem more important than it really is. 

I mean, high school is important but once you graduate you'll see that it wasn't nearly as important as other things in life.


----------



## MizutaniAkemi (Feb 7, 2015)

But that's just it--I need this class for graduation, so if I get bad grades in it and don't pass, then I will have to take it in summer school...which I don't want. Right now I'm in AP Economics, but I don't quite want to drop to Regs...that'd be kinda boring, and despite the bad experience I had today, I still like the subject material that I learn in Econ. 

My main concern is just getting my grade in that class up, to make sure I'm doing well on tests/understanding material well enough.


----------



## MizutaniAkemi (Feb 7, 2015)

LadyApathy said:


> Hey cheer up! I can tell you're passionate about getting good grades and that's a good thing! but never let bad grades get to you like that. Listen, getting a 55 in econ isn't the end of the world lol society just makes highschool seem more important than it really is.
> 
> I mean, high school is important but once you graduate you'll see that it wasn't nearly as important as other things in life.


But thank you for your advice though. That calms me down a lot actually. Sometimes I worry about what's going to happen to me in college, but your words have helped more than you'll ever know.


----------



## Depo (Jan 30, 2015)

That is nothing. One day I was having a panic attack. I was crying, feeling awful. Then someone knocked at my office. I had to sit down at my desk, and swallow my tears. It was so embarrasing, my patients were a girl and a mother. I tried to hide my face in front of the computer. Maybe the mother noticed my emotional state, but her 7 year old daughter didn't. It all went well. I gave them a prescription and they left my office. I promised myself I would control my emotions at work.


----------



## LadyApathy (Dec 2, 2014)

Kriti said:


> But thank you for your advice though. That calms me down a lot actually. Sometimes I worry about what's going to happen to me in college, but your words have helped more than you'll ever know.


Glad my words helped you  and if your main concern is about getting your grade up then just make sure you study a lot! study, study, study is the way to go and in college you'll be fine because you're taking AP classes in high-school, so that must mean you're smarter than the average person.


----------



## MizutaniAkemi (Feb 7, 2015)

Well, I guess that's what I'm going to do. Thanks a lot.


----------



## sydney1 (Feb 5, 2015)

i feel like that all the time in school, your not alone


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

@Kriti

Yeah, same. I hate economics as well. It gets confusing because of all of logic and tiny things you need to know. But to reassure you, a C in a class is definitely not the end of the world. Try to talk to your teacher about possible extra credit. (Yeah I realized that this is a really late reply and the grading term may have ended.)

By the way which econ class? Macro or micro? Khan Academy is the bomb! He gives really in-depth explanations if you need help. Don't bother reading the text book, it gets really confusing. Also read the AP Barrons book or the 5 steps to a five, really really great expanations!!


----------

